# Hello from delicagirl



## delicagirl

Hi  - I am delighted to have found this wonderful forum and joined up fully yesterday.   I really had no plans at all to buy a camper - but one day I was very early for an appointment and so called into a dealer just to pass an hour.   I got hooked !!!     I live in Somerset and bought a Mitsubishi Delica  JB500 late this summer.   I am still repairing it, as I was sold a "pup"  -  but nevertheless I utterly love this van.   I have been to the Lake District, Stratford Racecourse, Pennines and South Wales in it already and am planning a lot more adventures.

To be laid in a forest, watching the stars from my bed, and listening to the river next to me was utterly magical.  The van has 4 wheel drive,  and I have installed a double-battery solar-power system in it - so I am already preparing for those wild places.   

Its been an enormously steep learning curve, but, I have fantastic neighbours who have been vanning for years, and I also found a great small business called CamperTec who do repairs and maintenance and he has been a huge help. 

A question about security for single women on here  -   do you have any tips and hints when in isolated spots at night?  
 I'll drive in  (so I don't have to reverse out), know where my keys are, close all blinds/curtains, always have a light to hand -  anything else please ?  Many thanks 

Anyways I look forward to meeting up with some of you good folks at some stage.


----------



## sak

Someone posted a while ago to put a dogs water bowl next to your camper, it sounds daft at first but I doubt anyone would come near your van.


----------



## Deleted member 20892

Welcome to the site, I love the Delica, check out a guy on here called Kamil, you will be amazed at where he has been in his. To say he's been round the world in it is an understatement, you said you'd been to the Stratford race course, was that to the "Overlander" show, we were there too if thats the case.!

jt


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## delicagirl

john t said:


> Welcome to the site, I love the Delica, check out a guy on here called Kamil, you will be amazed at where he has been in his. To say he's been round the world in it is an understatement, you said you'd been to the Stratford race course, was that to the "Overlander" show, we were there too if thats the case.!
> 
> jt



Thanks I will find Kamil and read up on his adventures.   Yes I did attend the Overlander  - along with another Delica owner I met along the way.


----------



## David & Ann

delicagirl said:


> Hi  - I am delighted to have found this wonderful forum and joined up fully yesterday.   I really had no plans at all to buy a camper - but one day I was very early for an appointment and so called into a dealer just to pass an hour.   I got hooked !!!     I live in Somerset and bought a Mitsubishi Delica  JB500 late this summer.   I am still repairing it, as I was sold a "pup"  -  but nevertheless I utterly love this van.   I have been to the Lake District, Stratford Racecourse, Pennines and South Wales in it already and am planning a lot more adventures.
> 
> To be laid in a forest, watching the stars from my bed, and listening to the river next to me was utterly magical.  The van has 4 wheel drive,  and I have installed a double-battery solar-power system in it - so I am already preparing for those wild places.
> 
> Its been an enormously steep learning curve, but, I have fantastic neighbours who have been vanning for years, and I also found a great small business called CamperTec who do repairs and maintenance and he has been a huge help.
> 
> A question about security for single women on here  -   do you have any tips and hints when in isolated spots at night?
> I'll drive in  (so I don't have to reverse out), know where my keys are, close all blinds/curtains, always have a light to hand -  anything else please ?  Many thanks
> 
> Anyways I look forward to meeting up with some of you good folks at some stage.



Hi Delicagirl,  Enjoy you stay on Wild Camping. Welcome. Pick your wording carefully when writing on here. We have some very sharp minded folk who would love to pull your leg on here. Your second paragraph, first 5 words is a killer for mature minds. hee, hee, hee. ☺☺☺


----------



## delicagirl

yup !!  made me smile now you pointed it out !  I WISH !!


----------



## Jimhunterj4

Chuckle chuckle, :shag: oh and welcome


----------



## David & Ann

delicagirl said:


> yup !!  made me smile now you pointed it out !  I WISH !!



I am glad you have a sense of humour. You'll do fine on here at WC. ☺☺☺


----------



## sparrks

David & Ann said:


> Hi Delicagirl,  Enjoy you stay on Wild Camping. Welcome. Pick your wording carefully when writing on here. We have some very sharp minded folk who would love to pull your leg on here. Your second paragraph, first 5 words is a killer for mature minds. hee, hee, hee. ☺☺☺



Shamefully that was about the only bit of the post that I took in.


----------



## Herbenny

LOL I'm not sayin a word .......
Hello and welcome


----------



## carol

Hi there and welcome


----------



## dippingatoe

Hi  And welcome from me.:wave:  My extra large dog water bowl normally stays inside as does my Great Dane, so I am fairly laid back about things and leave the worrying to her!


----------



## sparrks

With your 'Laid' back approach I forgot to say Hi & Welcome


----------



## Deleted member 19733

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## Deleted member 20892

I did actually have a chat with the Delica mob at the "Overlander", spoke to guy who'd raised or is the word lifted his by about 10", a few knew of Kamil and his adventures. Would have one in a heart beat if we didn't have what we have now.!

jt


----------



## oldish hippy

hi and welcome i see you is in zummerset welcome you on about security being a single woman iam single fella i need security there are some scary women out there  so ihave been told enjoy your stay here it does help to be a nutty and enjoy the fun


----------



## delicagirl

I think I am going to enjoy being here -  due to everyone giving me such a warm welcome already.  :wave:


----------



## phillybarbour

Hi and welcome to this great site, some very knowledgable people on here if you have and problems. Only security always know where you are in case you need help, ideally with map grid ref points which several apps will give you once your stopped.


----------



## trevskoda

delicagirl said:


> yup !!  made me smile now you pointed it out !  I WISH !!



welcome ,im doing nout this weekend ,opps here comes the wife.:scared:


----------



## CAL

*Welcome.*

Like you I'm on my own and fairly new to w/camping but so far it's been great. I'm on my 9th night going around Scotland. Cold but fantastic views and no traffic. Just make sure you have a good heating system for winter as it would be unbearable without. Download the POI's onto a sat nav, they've been a great help to me. I tend to look for CR car park rural or OR other rural as they're well out of the way, brill so far.I'm at a small place tonight called Evanton, it's the first night I've had wifi and it's the middle of nowhere. Good luck, cal.


----------



## campervanannie

*Welcome*

Hi and welcome I'm female have a partner but often out on my own just use you instincts if you don't feel comfy about a place move on. Now where exactly is this forest.  :lol-049::lol-049: and do they charge.:rolleyes2:


----------



## delicagirl

campervanannie said:


> Hi and welcome I'm female have a partner but often out on my own just use you instincts if you don't feel comfy about a place move on. Now where exactly is this forest.  :lol-049::lol-049: and do they charge.:rolleyes2:



Cwm Carn in south wales  - its a small proper site owned by the Forestry Commission but in a lovely valley, with great facilities, good food in the cafe and cheap prices too.  Fabulous walks.  It was my first trip and I had to go there to suss out the van because I was having so many problems with it and didn't want dead batteries etc in the middle of nowhere.  The Forest Ranger was rather tasty!!  :rolleyes2:


----------



## campervanannie

Well that one backfired. :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## delicagirl

CAL said:


> Like you I'm on my own and fairly new to w/camping but so far it's been great. I'm on my 9th night going around Scotland. Cold but fantastic views and no traffic. Just make sure you have a good heating system for winter as it would be unbearable without. Download the POI's onto a sat nav, they've been a great help to me. I tend to look for CR car park rural or OR other rural as they're well out of the way, brill so far.I'm at a small place tonight called Evanton, it's the first night I've had wifi and it's the middle of nowhere. Good luck, cal.



Thanks Cal.....  i have a great gas fire in my van... its REALLY  toasty..  but there are some draughts to deal with.   I have not yet investigated POI or transfer to sat nat...  i don't have an "app" phone  - just an ancient heavy-duty old nokia with no www. access......   do you think i should get a new phone for all the information i may need whilst out and about ?  

 i do have a new garmin sat nav - but wouldn't know how to download onto it.....   i am pretty non-techie... but since i am self employed maybe i need to upgrade my equipment, as decisions still need making when i am away from home/office.


----------



## dippingatoe

I found I had to get a second phone as the phone signal can be pretty useless when out in the sticks.  I have orange on my old phone and pay as you go on Tesco.  Neither are brilliant but having the two choices does make it easier.  I

 think you can get phones with alternate sim cards now, which might be good as well.  I also have a Huawai (sp) mifi on EE.  Even then between the three of them I am sometimes completely without contact, which when you are in the middle of nowhere can be worrying/annoying. In Scotland / Outer Hebrides / Malvern / etc :lol-049:


----------



## Tbear

Hi Delicagirl,

If you don't feel safe move. Always park so you can drive off in a hurry. A jab with child's rounders bat should sort anything else and it may make you feel safer to hold it.

Enjoy your van and the site

Richard


----------



## 1977paul

*First 5 words made me laugh out loud...,.*

Which is normally reserved for watching The Inbetweeners, childish but funny!


----------



## Caz

Hi and welcome! :wave:

I recommend getting the dog to go with the big dog water bowl. Makes me feel safer, even if he is getting on a bit now.


----------



## delicagirl

Thanks to all of you good folks who have welcomed me and chatted to me today - you wont see me for a while as i am off for several days for work.    But., I'll be back......


----------



## oldish hippy

delicagirl said:


> Thanks Cal.....  i have a great gas fire in my van... its REALLY  toasty..  but there are some draughts to deal with.   I have not yet investigated POI or transfer to sat nat...  i don't have an "app" phone  - just an ancient heavy-duty old nokia with no www. access......   do you think i should get a new phone for all the information i may need whilst out and about ?
> 
> i do have a new garmin sat nav - but wouldn't know how to download onto it.....   i am pretty non-techie... but since i am self employed maybe i need to upgrade my equipment, as decisions still need making when i am away from home/office.



we;; if you want a android phone have a spare it was given to me by member on here just need usb lead to plug it to charg and more than willing to pass it on it bit old but works  think it unlocked just passing it on it helped me out


----------



## sinner

Welcome to the forum. 
and just for your info, there is LOT's o forests up here in Scotland  :lol-053:


Alan & Dug


----------



## delicagirl

oldish hippy said:


> we;; if you want a android phone have a spare it was given to me by member on here just need usb lead to plug it to charg and more than willing to pass it on it bit old but works  think it unlocked just passing it on it helped me out




Gosh  -  thank you very much indeed...   that is exceptionally kind of you......      Is it possible to get someone to transfer all my contacts into a new phone  ?

I am off to Lancashire today for several days and will get in touch when I return as we don't live that far away from each other. .  Thank you again


----------



## delicagirl

sinner said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> and just for your info, there is LOT's o forests up here in Scotland  :lol-053:
> 
> 
> Alan & Dug



it's my plan to come up to Scotland when I am on uni. vacation in the spring/summer of next year.  Am I right in thinking there is a lot of wildlife in forests  - shags maybe ?      lol !!


----------



## dane

If you enjoy the overlanding scene and Delicias then I'd recommend a read of Around the World in 10 years by Pablo Rey.  

http://www.amazon.com/Around-World-10-Years-Independence/dp/1479278971

Seem to be pretty capable vans.  Enjoy your wilding 

dan


----------



## sinner

delicagirl said:


> it's my plan to come up to Scotland when I am on uni. vacation in the spring/summer of next year.  Am I right in thinking there is a lot of wildlife in forests  - shags maybe ?      lol !!



yes I believe there is lots of Stags up in our lovely woodland, but I would say, even in the spring its a bit Nippy so you need someone to keep you warm................I am sure I could do my bit to help out  



Alan & Dug


----------



## sinner

runnach said:


> Alan................down boy :rulez:



its Monday....leave me be )) I will be fine on Tuesday lol


----------



## Sharon the Cat

Now I know how to get attention on this forum.

Nice to see someone getting nice attention & no squabbling. No mention of beer yet though?

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## oldish hippy

ok here we go beer and yet more beer


----------



## David & Ann

delicagirl said:


> it's my plan to come up to Scotland when I am on uni. vacation in the spring/summer of next year.  Am I right in thinking there is a lot of wildlife in forests  - shags maybe ?      lol !!



If you are up for it, you can have as many shags as you want. Told you girl, watch what you write or you will get yourself in big trouble one of these days ☺☺☺ Enjoy Scotland when you get there. I have done the Highlands often. Best places and fantastic views in all of the UK. ☺☺☺


----------



## oldish hippy

the best place for a shaq is the seashore as they prefer the seafood have seen them on a farmer fishing pond in cornwal but that goes a long way to explain the cornish shaqs


----------



## sinner

Sharon the Cat said:


> Now I know how to get attention on this forum.
> 
> Nice to see someone getting nice attention & no squabbling. No mention of beer yet though?
> 
> Welcome to the forum.




Omg a single man's dream, A beer & a Shaq 
hello santa


----------



## shawbags

delicagirl said:


> Thanks Cal.....  i have a great gas fire in my van... its REALLY  toasty..  but there are some draughts to deal with.   I have not yet investigated POI or transfer to sat nat...  i don't have an "app" phone  - just an ancient heavy-duty old nokia with no www. access......   do you think i should get a new phone for all the information i may need whilst out and about ?
> 
> i do have a new garmin sat nav - but wouldn't know how to download onto it.....   i am pretty non-techie... but since i am self employed maybe i need to upgrade my equipment, as decisions still need making when i am away from home/office.



Hi there and welcome , have you had the fire safety checked you have to watch out for carbon monoxide fumes you can get an alarm for about £10 better to be safe than sorry , good luck on your travels :wave: .


----------



## CAL

*Llamas in Scotland !*

Hi again delicagirl,
Just got back from Scotland, drove all around the coast from Glasgow up the west coast and across the top and down the east coast to Edinburgh, brilliant. Go when it's a bit warmer is my recommendation, and before October as everything shuts for the winter then. The wildlife is fantastic just watch out for the dumb pheasant though, plenty of deer and believe it or not a small herd of wild llamas near Durness. The day was dull and one stood in the road staring at me, I thought at first it was a large deer until I got close then I saw the herd in the moorland. 
As far as technology is concerned forget it, no phone signal most of the time and very little wifi (very relaxing) Kindle and radio 2 is the way to go. The only thing I would say is learn how to use a sat nav properly as map reading on your own on those very narrow roads is a no no and get those POI's downloaded (indispensable) the water standpipes and water toilets WS/WT were a great help as I only carry 30ltrs of water.
As far as being paranoid about parking, forget it, I stopped in some of the most out of the way places, just have a good torch and get sorted before it goes dark.
It seems that away from big cities and towns are the best, don't park near the sea if it's going to be windy and don't park anywhere near a busy road as at night the road noise seems amplified.
Back in the rat race Manchester now and missing it already. Few things to order on the internet then off again, where ?
Just enjoy it.  cal.


----------



## lebesset

delicagirl said:


> Thanks Cal.....  i have a great gas fire in my van... its REALLY  toasty..  but there are some draughts to deal with.   I have not yet investigated POI or transfer to sat nat...  i don't have an "app" phone  - just an ancient heavy-duty old nokia with no www. access......   do you think i should get a new phone for all the information i may need whilst out and about ?
> 
> i do have a new garmin sat nav - but wouldn't know how to download onto it.....   i am pretty non-techie... but since i am self employed maybe i need to upgrade my equipment, as decisions still need making when i am away from home/office.



hi ! one thing you may like to consider if you don't already fitted is  an alarm which goes off when someone opens any  door ? we always set ours   at bedtime on the offchance that someone tries to get in , never happened yet but just in case !

you mention that you need to keep in touch with business when away from home , if you have a smart phone [ one that takes 2 SIM's on different networks preferably ] you can set it to give a wifi signal for your laptop

it is clear you are going to be a fellow addict ...start reading all the posts about france which is paradise for motorhomers , there are 7000 aires to stop at , mostly free!


----------



## Loretta

Hi Welcome to the house of nutters. Enjoy


can I have beer now please??:beer:


----------



## antiqueman

from this thread I see this site is full of pervs and it seems some are male :lol-053: I am amazed. Anyway welcome and where in Lancs are you


----------



## sinner

:cheers:





inglejano said:


> Hi Welcome to the house of nutters. Enjoy
> 
> 
> can I have beer now please??:beer:



:cheers:


----------



## BigSpender

*Become a lorrydriver?*

Have been thinking a lot of women's ways of being since child legs. It's a mystery to me and the rest of the men.:yeahthat:   However, your sense of insecurity, there are certain things you can do to reduce the risks properly. First, never behave like a sexbomb with tights and high heels, rather, should you be a little to the lorry drivers agree with a shitty attitude. I do not honestly know what is wrong with men who molest lonely women. I think they want to be "nice", but becomes angry when they get slammed. They do not understand the love game and usually their poor judgment is impaired by alcohol. We really man know that you just should be patient and have thick wallet, so will the women come and form a queue….:lol-061:   Some advice. Never tell others that you are alone in the car. Do not stay too long in the same place. Always talk as if you had a man in the car. Place a couple of very big rubber boots outside the door. Get yourself a dog. Record dog barking in a data file that the stereo playing if someone approaches the car. Safest, however, is to acquire a man. There are number of man who accept any terms .. Handy to have. They can service your car, finance life, etc…. Good luck! :have fun:
￼


----------



## delicagirl

*Lethal Gas System .....*



shawbags said:


> Hi there and welcome , have you had the fire safety checked you have to watch out for carbon monoxide fumes you can get an alarm for about £10 better to be safe than sorry , good luck on your travels :wave: .




I bought this camper from an appalling dealer  -  ATL southwest  - just next to the M32 in Bristol.   Had I not been involved in gas safety for my work, I would have died in this van.   I deliberately did not use any of the gas appliances until I had the whole system checked out.  He also installed non-earthed 240volt sockets. 

My local huge caravan dealer's GASSAFE guy came, looked, didn't get a tool or meter out of his van, said  "yes the gas system is safe but I wont give you a certificate today" and went away   -  unimpressed or what ??  He said the water heater was a well known make and he had never known on go wrong.  

I found another local business CamperTec and Steve was utterly amazing.   Considering that the van is Japanese, with a German habitation unit, and so all switches were labelled in Japanese/German, he did a remarkable job !!    He found that the only safe bit of gas piping was the rubber bit dated 2013 which came from the gas bottle and disappeared into the nether regions.  He then found  perished black rubber tubing  (possibly as old as the van) and aluminium tubing which was so brittle it just snapped, and he found so many leaks it was a lethal box on wheels.   He has now stripped down the fire, hob, and water heater  (which was broken), and replaced all gas tubing with copper.   We have now re-labelled everything in English, installed smoke and CO2 monitors, serviced all gas appliances, replaced lights, added a second battery to the solar system I had installed, replaced the useless leisure battery, replaced the bathroom roof hatch - on it goes....

I was amazed that there seems to be no legislation covering gas appliances  ....  unless a camper is hired, there is no regulation...  at least that is what GASSAFE told me. 

So, newbies  ...  beware.....


----------



## delicagirl

BigSpender said:


> Have been thinking a lot of women's ways of being since child legs. It's a mystery to me and the rest of the men.:yeahthat:   However, your sense of insecurity, there are certain things you can do to reduce the risks properly. First, never behave like a sexbomb with tights and high heels, rather, should you be a little to the lorry drivers agree with a shitty attitude. I do not honestly know what is wrong with men who molest lonely women. I think they want to be "nice", but becomes angry when they get slammed. They do not understand the love game and usually their poor judgment is impaired by alcohol. We really man know that you just should be patient and have thick wallet, so will the women come and form a queue….:lol-061:   Some advice. Never tell others that you are alone in the car. Do not stay too long in the same place. Always talk as if you had a man in the car. Place a couple of very big rubber boots outside the door. Get yourself a dog. Record dog barking in a data file that the stereo playing if someone approaches the car. Safest, however, is to acquire a man. There are number of man who accept any terms .. Handy to have. They can service your car, finance life, etc…. Good luck! :have fun:
> ￼





thank you for some very useful ideas.....  I am very grateful.


----------



## delicagirl

*Kindle and radio 2 is the way to go*

Hi Cal  - thanks for this ...  but I have  no idea what you mean  -  kindle/R2 ?? ..   Could you kindly explain.  (I really am non tecchie... but willing to learn).  I have just bought an App phone so that I can download stuff, but need to learn how to use the phone first  !


First success with the new phone....  I took an  hour to find out how to set the correct date and time...   YES !!!    NO idea how I go to the place where I changed them... but - one function learnt...    a few more thousand to go      lol !!


----------



## delicagirl

antiqueman said:


> from this thread I see this site is full of pervs and it seems some are male :lol-053: I am amazed. Anyway welcome and where in Lancs are you



hi I was up in Lancashire for work, but live in somerset.  I am back in Lancashire in a couple of weeks and plan on taking the van and then going up to the lakes for a few days....  it will be my first post-refurb run.....


----------



## Randonneur

BigSpender said:


> Have been thinking a lot of women's ways of being since child legs. It's a mystery to me and the rest of the men.:yeahthat:   However, your sense of insecurity, there are certain things you can do to reduce the risks properly. First, never behave like a sexbomb with tights and high heels, rather, should you be a little to the lorry drivers agree with a shitty attitude. I do not honestly know what is wrong with men who molest lonely women. I think they want to be "nice", but becomes angry when they get slammed. They do not understand the love game and usually their poor judgment is impaired by alcohol. We really man know that you just should be patient and have thick wallet, so will the women come and form a queue….:lol-061:   Some advice. Never tell others that you are alone in the car. Do not stay too long in the same place. Always talk as if you had a man in the car. Place a couple of very big rubber boots outside the door. Get yourself a dog. Record dog barking in a data file that the stereo playing if someone approaches the car. Safest, however, is to acquire a man. There are number of man who accept any terms .. Handy to have. They can service your car, finance life, etc…. Good luck! :have fun:
> ￼




:nospam: :nospam: :nospam: 

Methinks spam or a little too much happy juice????


----------



## hextal

delicagirl said:


> I bought this camper from an appalling dealer  -  ATL southwest  - just next to the M32 in Bristol.   Had I not been involved in gas safety for my work, I would have died in this van.   I deliberately did not use any of the gas appliances until I had the whole system checked out.  He also installed non-earthed 240volt sockets.
> 
> My local huge caravan dealer's GASSAFE guy came, looked, didn't get a tool or meter out of his van, said  "yes the gas system is safe but I wont give you a certificate today" and went away   -  unimpressed or what ??  He said the water heater was a well known make and he had never known on go wrong.
> 
> I found another local business CamperTec and Steve was utterly amazing.   Considering that the van is Japanese, with a German habitation unit, and so all switches were labelled in Japanese/German, he did a remarkable job !!    He found that the only safe bit of gas piping was the rubber bit dated 2013 which came from the gas bottle and disappeared into the nether regions.  He then found  perished black rubber tubing  (possibly as old as the van) and aluminium tubing which was so brittle it just snapped, and he found so many leaks it was a lethal box on wheels.   He has now stripped down the fire, hob, and water heater  (which was broken), and replaced all gas tubing with copper.   We have now re-labelled everything in English, installed smoke and CO2 monitors, serviced all gas appliances, replaced lights, added a second battery to the solar system I had installed, replaced the useless leisure battery, replaced the bathroom roof hatch - on it goes....
> 
> I was amazed that there seems to be no legislation covering gas appliances  ....  unless a camper is hired, there is no regulation...  at least that is what GASSAFE told me.
> 
> So, newbies  ...  beware.....



When I finished building the gas system I got it checked by the gas safe guys. They had some right stories about vans/boats they'd checked.  A common issue being fluing heaters into the living area.

They'd even seen it on professional conversions.

The scary thing was that those were the folks that wanted them checked. Imagine the state of ones that people don't want checked.


----------



## Loretta

Randonneur said:


> :nospam: :nospam: :nospam:
> 
> Methinks spam or a little too much happy juice????



What????? were??? Are you looking in the mirror again????


----------



## Tezza33

inglejano said:


> What????? were??? Are you looking in the mirror again????


I think he was right, try looking again :lol-053:


----------



## antiqueman

delicagirl said:


> hi I was up in Lancashire for work, but live in somerset.  I am back in Lancashire in a couple of weeks and plan on taking the van and then going up to the lakes for a few days....  it will be my first post-refurb run.....



you enjoy it is all I can say good cheap cafes and reasonable pubs in cleveleys:scooter:


----------



## Loretta

tezza33 said:


> I think he was right, try looking again :lol-053:


I'll concede that the first part does not make sense at all but the second part seems good advice. Still spam?? don't now:newhere::beer:


----------



## delicagirl

CAL said:


> Hi again delicagirl,
> Just got back from Scotland, drove all around the coast from Glasgow up the west coast and across the top and down the east coast to Edinburgh, brilliant. Go when it's a bit warmer is my recommendation, and before October as everything shuts for the winter then. The wildlife is fantastic just watch out for the dumb pheasant though, plenty of deer and believe it or not a small herd of wild llamas near Durness. The day was dull and one stood in the road staring at me, I thought at first it was a large deer until I got close then I saw the herd in the moorland.
> As far as technology is concerned forget it, no phone signal most of the time and very little wifi (very relaxing) Kindle and radio 2 is the way to go. The only thing I would say is learn how to use a sat nav properly as map reading on your own on those very narrow roads is a no no and get those POI's downloaded (indispensable) the water standpipes and water toilets WS/WT were a great help as I only carry 30ltrs of water.
> As far as being paranoid about parking, forget it, I stopped in some of the most out of the way places, just have a good torch and get sorted before it goes dark.
> It seems that away from big cities and towns are the best, don't park near the sea if it's going to be windy and don't park anywhere near a busy road as at night the road noise seems amplified.
> Back in the rat race Manchester now and missing it already. Few things to order on the internet then off again, where ?
> Just enjoy it.  cal.



There's llamas on Saddleworth moor !!!


----------



## Tezza33

inglejano said:


> I'll concede that the first part does not make sense at all but the second part seems good advice. Still spam?? don't now:newhere::beer:


There was good advice to be honest, View attachment 26318


----------



## Randonneur

inglejano said:


> I'll concede that the first part does not make sense at all but the second part seems good advice. Still spam?? don't now:newhere::beer:



It's all in the grammar!


----------



## Longboard

sak said:


> Someone posted a while ago to put a dogs water bowl next to your camper, it sounds daft at first but I doubt anyone would come near your van.



A BIG dog bowl. ( :


----------



## Robmac

Randonneur said:


> :nospam: :nospam: :nospam:
> 
> Methinks spam or a little too much happy juice????



He is Swedish, so I think something was lost in translation. I'm sure he meant well.


----------



## CAL

*Llamas everywhere !*



delicagirl said:


> There's llamas on Saddleworth moor !!!


They're probably related,damned immigrants !!


----------



## pughed2

*van security*

hello delica girl.....this is steve based in bristol f.t. wildcamping and eu holidays........I got a trigano tribute........as regards your points on security......something which I have had to think about loads....I am solo, but many friends in bristol.......sounds like you got things figured, I keep the van central locking or individual doors always locked when not in use, and I advise never overnight in unlit place........I did overnight in unlit car park with one other van, on french riviera and thieves damaged a lock but failed to get in.......a specially locked box in van for valuables might be a good idea......read all the posts on security on this site and similar....eg TRIBBY Forum - Trigano Tribute Motorhome Forum and Classifieds .......my e mail pughed2@yahoo.co.uk for specific info........good luck...steve bistol


----------



## CAL

*Me no techie (more cave man)*



delicagirl said:


> Hi Cal  - thanks for this ...  but I have  no idea what you mean  -  kindle/R2 ?? ..   Could you kindly explain.  (I really am non tecchie... but willing to learn).  I have just bought an App phone so that I can download stuff, but need to learn how to use the phone first  !
> 
> 
> First success with the new phone....  I took an  hour to find out how to set the correct date and time...   YES !!!    NO idea how I go to the place where I changed them... but - one function learnt...    a few more thousand to go      lol !!


I meant a Kindle for The ebooks and radio 2 as this seems to be all you will get in some parts of north Scotland (the great food makes up for it). As far as the sat nav,it was fine all the time with a strong signal, as a long distance lorry driver of many years I'd recommend a TomTom (non of the others come close), just one of the more basic/simple models, I've had one since they came out and wouldn't use anything else, 44ton arctic dark/raining and in a strange place it's the best thing ever. I know other drivers who use other makes but when I've studied them they don't come close to a TomTom or I'd have bought one.
Sorry to hear the van is needing so much work but it will be well worth it. Mine was finished in early October and so far I've spent 19 nights in it, fantastic,takes some getting sorted but the freedom and places to go are unbelievable. POI's on a sat nav are essential to planning and it takes a lot of pressure off, they are everywhere. Good luck. Ps I'm definitely non-techie for internet/phone stuff but other than Google earth I didn't miss or need it and it was quite nice to be away from it other members should be able to help on that front.


----------



## delicagirl

*steep learning curve*

When i bought the van I had absolutely no idea what possessed me to do so....  I had never thought I wanted one...  but hey ho  I have it and I love it.   I may try and upload a picture of it later on today as I am getting it ready for its next jaunt.

I thought the "learning-about-a-Japanese-van-with-german-habitation-unit"  was a steep learning curve, and it drove me mental at times, but I am getting there, and have been out on my own onto "sites" just in case the darn thing failed me again, and i needed assistance,  but I think I have solved all the starting/battery/heating/electric  issues now.    I have been to a dead end valley in the Lakes with a chum - stunning. THATS why I bought the van. 

So, now being ready to face the "wild," on my own, and having read a lot of this lovely forum,   I now realise there is sooooo   much more to learn, and a lot of new technology to use in terms of location choice, navigation, safety, security, laws, etc etc...   But  -  none of this is gonna stop me.   

Re security - fortunately I can get from habitation to drivers seat without having to go outside, and so that gives me a feeling of safety, I always lock all doors at all times, even in my car.      I also trust my gut instinct - and only get into bother if I ignore it.

All I can do is take one step at a time... I have started to read the instructions for using the places of interest App....   and will print them out, then whenever I have learnt how to use my new phone, and put my sim card in,   I can try to download it from the web, and follow the instructions.  



A few more questions please if I may ?


Sat Nav - Cal  I recently bought a Garmin and don't want the expense of buying another.  I do like its simplicity and it tells me I am speeding (I have a kilometre speedo), so its very useful from that perspective. 

Communications   -  I do need to be in contact with the outside world from time to time for my business, and wonder if I will be able to get a phone signal  if I walk up hills in Scotland/Lakes/North Wales.

Cassette   -  if you are out in the wilds for several days, how do folks deal with emptying it ?  Can you go into towns and use public toilets  (where you can find them of course).

thank you for your patience...

Thank you to all for your helpful, and witty, responses.   I can see you guys and gals have a lot to teach newbies.


----------



## delicagirl

CAL said:


> I meant a Kindle for The ebooks and radio 2 as this seems to be all you will get in some parts of north Scotland (the great food makes up for it). As far as the sat nav,it was fine all the time with a strong signal, as a long distance lorry driver of many years I'd recommend a TomTom (non of the others come close), just one of the more basic/simple models, I've had one since they came out and wouldn't use anything else, 44ton arctic dark/raining and in a strange place it's the best thing ever. I know other drivers who use other makes but when I've studied them they don't come close to a TomTom or I'd have bought one.
> Sorry to hear the van is needing so much work but it will be well worth it. Mine was finished in early October and so far I've spent 19 nights in it, fantastic,takes some getting sorted but the freedom and places to go are unbelievable. POI's on a sat nav are essential to planning and it takes a lot of pressure off, they are everywhere. Good luck. Ps I'm definitely non-techie for internet/phone stuff but other than Google earth I didn't miss or need it and it was quite nice to be away from it other members should be able to help on that front.




Ah  - kindle for reading -   I see - a  weight saving device presumably?  I have taken a lot of books out of the van today, having read the "weighing a van thread."  I do more writing than reading, so will need my laptop tho. I have a little cassette/CD player which should see me through for my music requirements - weightwise - I'm gonna take the CDs out of their heavy plastic boxes and put them in a cloth CD library bag.


----------



## izwozral

*A few more questions please if I may ?


Sat Nav - Cal I recently bought a Garmin and don't want the expense of buying another. I do like its simplicity and it tells me I am speeding (I have a kilometre speedo), so its very useful from that perspective. 

Communications - I do need to be in contact with the outside world from time to time for my business, and wonder if I will be able to get a phone signal if I walk up hills in Scotland/Lakes/North Wales.

Cassette - if you are out in the wilds for several days, how do folks deal with emptying it ? Can you go into towns and use public toilets (where you can find them of course).

thank you for your patience...

Thank you to all for your helpful, and witty, responses. I can see you guys and gals have a lot to teach newbies.*

Getting a phone signal can be hit & miss & I have found it does depend on your provider or even what phone you have.

Use bio liquid instead of the expensive blue stuff. The bio works the same, smells better & a lot cheaper. You can tip it into public loo's but be mindful that no-one is watching as they can be a bit funny about it. You can tip it into a hedgerow if really stuck or dig a hole & bury it but keep away from water courses.


----------



## Tbear

izwozral said:


> *A few more questions please if I may ?
> 
> 
> Sat Nav - Cal I recently bought a Garmin and don't want the expense of buying another. I do like its simplicity and it tells me I am speeding (I have a kilometre speedo), so its very useful from that perspective.
> 
> Communications - I do need to be in contact with the outside world from time to time for my business, and wonder if I will be able to get a phone signal if I walk up hills in Scotland/Lakes/North Wales.
> 
> Cassette - if you are out in the wilds for several days, how do folks deal with emptying it ? Can you go into towns and use public toilets (where you can find them of course).
> 
> thank you for your patience...
> 
> Thank you to all for your helpful, and witty, responses. I can see you guys and gals have a lot to teach newbies.*
> 
> Getting a phone signal can be hit & miss & I have found it does depend on your provider or even what phone you have.
> 
> Use bio liquid instead of the expensive blue stuff. *The bio works the same*, smells better & a lot cheaper. You can tip it into public loo's but be mindful that no-one is watching as they can be a bit funny about it. You can tip it into a hedgerow if really stuck or dig a hole & bury it but keep away from water courses.



No it doesn,t but it is safer and easier to empty as you do not need an Elsan point.

Phone signal it Scotland - you take pot luck i'm afraid.

Cassette can be emptied in a public loo but I would put it in a bag and try not to be too obvious. We tend to visit a THS, CS or CL every few days to top up and empty.

My Garmin works well for POI list.

Richard


----------



## delicagirl

*Progress on tecchie stuff.......*

I don't know how i did it  but I seem to have connected my garmin sat nav to the internet and it has spent an hour doing some installing stuff and then congratulates me for doing it !!

so I think I have updated my maps....  does that sound right ?


----------



## BigSpender

Robmac said:


> He is Swedish, so I think something was lost in translation. I'm sure he meant well.



Hello again!
 I use the Google translation, perhaps it was wrong?
 But where and how?


----------



## CAL

*What to do wiv yer poo!*



delicagirl said:


> Ah  - kindle for reading -   I see - a  weight saving device presumably?  I have taken a lot of books out of the van today, having read the "weighing a van thread."  I do more writing than reading, so will need my laptop tho. I have a little cassette/CD player which should see me through for my music requirements - weightwise - I'm gonna take the CDs out of their heavy plastic boxes and put them in a cloth CD library bag.


Hi delicar, ref Kindle, not so much weight saving as space saving, you can download thousands of books onto it and it takes up less space than a single paperback. Also it's always flat, no holding pages trying to read round the spine, great for sleeping bag reclining.
As for the sat nav Garmin are ok,(just). Downloading the POI's took me 3 attempts(yup, that's how techie I ar) somewhere on this site is a great step by step guide that did it for me, look in the search box.
As for your queries ref loo, sorry, can't help there, I'm a bloke. I poo in someone elses loo or failing that I find a tree (if it's good enough for the bears etc ) I do have a bucket but not needed it so far (well, someone called it "wildcamping").
Having thought about internet connections I have on my sat nav all Tesco store locations nationwide as POI's downloaded from the internet, they do a free wifi connection in their car parks so do the shopping and surf at the same time, you could probably stay overnight there, parked out of the way? And they've all got loos (4 birds with one stone).


----------



## Robmac

BigSpender said:


> Hello again!
> I use the Google translation, perhaps it was wrong?
> But where and how?



No not wrong, sometimes humour doesn't translate well into another language. Keep posting, we will know what you mean!


----------



## delicagirl

*woodhead*

Hi Cal - I was over in Woodhead a couple of weeks back.. a beautiful place by day ...  but it was very foggy so didn't see a lot from my Holme Moss overnight spot. 

Thanks for advice re "poo"  most entertaining.....  and useful   

kindle...  I need to be able to write in books/make comments/retrieve quotes...  are those things possible on kindle ?

Tesco   -  do any other supermarkets offer free wi-fi  - I loathe Tesco and have not spent one penny in their stores or garages for more than 20 years.


----------



## Polar Bear

delicagirl said:


> Ah  - kindle for reading -   I see - a  weight saving device presumably?  I have taken a lot of books out of the van today, having read the "weighing a van thread."  I do more writing than reading, so will need my laptop tho. I have a little cassette/CD player which should see me through for my music requirements - weightwise - I'm gonna take the CDs out of their heavy plastic boxes and put them in a cloth CD library bag.



Have you considered putting your music onto your lap-top and getting a computer speaker?


----------



## delicagirl

hi polar bar...  I would have no idea  how to do that.  I recently bought an old laptop and its not connected to the internet.   My favourite music is on tape cassettes and on CD and I have a battery-operated/mains operated   radio/cassette/cd machine which is simple for me to use.  

There seems to be so much new technology for me to learn right now  that I am going  aarrgghh  !!!     

 I think my new Samsung  Note phone is the most important thing for me to learn right now  - don't you  -  its my business life line for communication - and also for keeping in touch with chums  -  and WC of course !


----------



## oldish hippy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5-StVUFne4  HERE YOU GO easy lesson to get the cd onto a memory stick whick could be the memory card from the phone replace the memory stick with the memory card on the laptop

well if you at a meet anytime and you have laptop handy i can show you or anyone thatneeds help doing it


----------



## delicagirl

*music files ....*

many many thanks oldishhippy ...   I watched the u-tube and I think I could do it - but not this late at night.   

But let me be sure I understand what is happening..... ...  I would be transferring music files from a music CD to a memory stick, then plugging the memory stick into the laptop and playing my music on the laptop ? 

bw and thanks for your patience.... I am going to the new year bash.....


----------



## oldish hippy

replace the memory stick with the memory card which goe into yout phone then you can play them on your phone if you use the memory card from a tablet then you can play them on the tablet or just tranfer directly to you phone or tablet


----------



## CAL

delicagirl said:


> Hi Cal - I was over in Woodhead a couple of weeks back.. a beautiful place by day ...  but it was very foggy so didn't see a lot from my Holme Moss overnight spot.
> 
> Thanks for advice re "poo"  most entertaining.....  and useful
> 
> kindle...  I need to be able to write in books/make comments/retrieve quotes...  are those things possible on kindle ?
> 
> Tesco   -  do any other supermarkets offer free wi-fi  - I loathe Tesco and have not spent one penny in their stores or garages for more than 20 years.


Woodhead Pass, you're nearly in the badlands of Manchester/Leeds (both not recommended) I live in Rochdale and the only good points are the roads out.
About the Kindle, I got one of the earliest models out, I only read on mine so it does the job, don't know what the updated/modern ones can do ? They're way beyond mine.
Copying cds, all I did was put them in the laptop and copy+past into a folder and the gremlins did the rest (caught them on a good day) and copied them onto my phone. Now I don't carry anything other than my laptop/phone and headphones around, 
And what have Tesco's done to you ? I think they're great, I have spent many happy moments dribbling/salivating over their deli counter, you're not a Waitrose snob are you ? Only kidding.
It's nice to meet someone who is as technically inept as I am in computer issues. Switch off,switch on, fixed, job done. It works for me.


----------



## Polar Bear

delicagirl said:


> many many thanks oldishhippy ...   I watched the u-tube and I think I could do it - but not this late at night.
> 
> But let me be sure I understand what is happening..... ...  I would be transferring music files from a music CD to a memory stick, then plugging the memory stick into the laptop and playing my music on the laptop ?
> 
> bw and thanks for your patience.... I am going to the new year bash.....



I knew you could do it! Most lap tops will read MP3 files that take up much less space on the stick.


----------



## delicagirl

I haven't done it yet....   had a manic day with work  !!!   sorry guys...  I will get to it in due course.....


----------



## Caz

Asda have free Wifi.


----------



## campervanannie

Well guys I'm sat in the pub with Delicious Girl what a delicious lady, good conversation and good company down boys.


----------



## gaz2387

David & Ann said:


> Hi Delicagirl,  Enjoy you stay on Wild Camping. Welcome. Pick your wording carefully when writing on here. We have some very sharp minded folk who would love to pull your leg on here. Your second paragraph, first 5 words is a killer for mature minds. hee, hee, hee. ☺☺☺



Oh dear, what kind of forum have I joined!?


----------



## izwozral

campervanannie said:


> Well guys I'm sat in the pub with Delicious Girl what a delicious lady, good conversation and good company down boys.



Come on CamperFanny, wot does my Delicious Girl look like? I am imagining Gina Lollobrigida, am I right, please put me out of my misery? I got you right when I imagined Vivien Leigh didn't I hunnybun.
And yes, you got me right when you imagined Kirk Douglas in Spartacus [except my nipples aren't quite so sticky outy].


----------



## snowbirds

Hi and welcome,

Best security for you is to take campervanannie or the mongoose, with you.:ninja::dance::dance:

Snowbirds.




delicagirl said:


> Hi  - I am delighted to have found this wonderful forum and joined up fully yesterday.   I really had no plans at all to buy a camper - but one day I was very early for an appointment and so called into a dealer just to pass an hour.   I got hooked !!!     I live in Somerset and bought a Mitsubishi Delica  JB500 late this summer.   I am still repairing it, as I was sold a "pup"  -  but nevertheless I utterly love this van.   I have been to the Lake District, Stratford Racecourse, Pennines and South Wales in it already and am planning a lot more adventures.
> 
> To be laid in a forest, watching the stars from my bed, and listening to the river next to me was utterly magical.  The van has 4 wheel drive,  and I have installed a double-battery solar-power system in it - so I am already preparing for those wild places.
> 
> Its been an enormously steep learning curve, but, I have fantastic neighbours who have been vanning for years, and I also found a great small business called CamperTec who do repairs and maintenance and he has been a huge help.
> 
> A question about security for single women on here  -   do you have any tips and hints when in isolated spots at night?
> I'll drive in  (so I don't have to reverse out), know where my keys are, close all blinds/curtains, always have a light to hand -  anything else please ?  Many thanks
> 
> Anyways I look forward to meeting up with some of you good folks at some stage.


----------



## st3v3

izwozral said:


> CamperFanny,



:lol-049: :lol-049: :lol-049:


----------



## delicagirl

snowbirds said:


> Hi and welcome,
> 
> Best security for you is to take campervanannie or the mongoose, with you.:ninja::dance::dance:
> 
> Snowbirds.




now that I have actually met Campervan-annie-  I get your drift !!!!!!  what a great gal she is ...  all power to you annie...

izwo  -  what do I look like ?   -   think thigh high black leather boots, skin tight yellow-banana-motif leggings, black/gold/bling top and dancing till my toes tingled.....  I don't need an excuse to dance like a banshee.....  lurve it  :dance:


----------



## campervanannie

izwozral said:


> Come on CamperFanny, wot does my Delicious Girl look like? I am imagining Gina Lollobrigida, am I right, please put me out of my misery? I got you right when I imagined Vivien Leigh didn't I hunnybun.
> And yes, you got me right when you imagined Kirk Douglas in Spartacus [except my nipples aren't quite so sticky outy].



Ok I will put you out of your missery I would say Grace Kelly meets Jane Fonda and a fab personality.


----------



## izwozral

delicagirl said:


> now that I have actually met Campervan-annie-  I get your drift !!!!!!  what a great gal she is ...  all power to you annie...
> 
> izwo  -  what do I look like ?   -   think thigh high black leather boots, skin tight yellow-banana-motif leggings, black/gold/bling top and dancing till my toes tingled.....  I don't need an excuse to dance like a banshee.....  lurve it  :dance:



Oh bloody hell, thats too much to take, it ain't my toes that are a tingling I can tell you.:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## izwozral

campervanannie said:


> Ok I will put you out of your missery I would say Grace Kelly meets Jane Fonda and a fab personality.



I am in love:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## st3v3

campervanannie said:


> I would say Grace Kelly meets Jane Fonda



At what ages? lol.


----------



## campervanannie

st3v3 said:


> At what ages? lol.



Age is just a number and both those ladies looked and look good in their latter years.


----------



## st3v3

campervanannie said:


> Age is just a number and both those ladies looked and look good in their latter years.



No argument, just curious...


----------



## izwozral

When you are young, you think about dates. 

When you are old, you think about prunes!


----------



## gaz2387

Really starting to get worked about this forum.... have I misinterpreted what 'wild camping' is all about??


----------



## sparrks

gaz2387 said:


> Really starting to get worked about this forum.... have I misinterpreted what 'wild camping' is all about??



Don't you understand the word "Wild"!


----------



## gaz2387

Well, I may well be getting the jist!!


----------



## delicagirl

*Steady  !!*

now then boys ...   just calm yourselves....  I love life, when I party  I PARTY, when I work, I work hard, I exercise and I laugh a lot  -  and I have to agree that  I do get a bit "wild" now and again.. especially on a dance floor  -  but its only my joie de vivre trying to regain its lost youth ....... :rolleyes2:

roll on the next meet....


----------



## gaz2387

Yikes!


----------



## n brown

gaz2387 said:


> Yikes![/QUOTE
> 
> you don't know me right- just pray none of them find out where you live,especially the women ! good luck !


----------



## Polar Bear

n brown said:


> gaz2387 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes![/QUOTE
> 
> you don't know me right- just pray none of them find out where you live,especially the women ! good luck !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two's a couple threes a GANG!!! and they will find you!
Click to expand...


----------



## wandering

Hi Delica girl.  I bought my motorhome 6 months ago and have wildcamped in Wales, England and Scotland.  I only stop where I feel comfortable and have everything ready so I could move off in 30 seconds...  I have internal screens so I don't have to go outside.  And so far I haven't carried my bike because it shows that only one person is inside.  Although its a mans bike so maybe I will relax a bit on that.  I have felt safe even when some lads turned up in an old car making lots of noise.  I tutted to myself thinking they were disturbing the silence.  They didn't stay long.  That was in Wales, miles from any big town.  I guessed they were locals and not your more dangerous inner city yobs.  I guess its actually more dangerous for lone women in highly populated places.


----------



## Polar Bear

I was out in the Defender the other day when it started snowing and I spotted a car with hazards on in the hedge. I stopped to see if I could help. I was very nervous on approaching as I noticed it was a lone lady in the car. I didn't know whether to go any further or not. biting the bullet and as it was snowing quite a lot I did. She looked at me like I was a polar bear looking for a seal and locked the doors and waved her phone at me.I decided as she had a phone she was probably be okay and cleared off. 
It's not easy for blokes who just want to help! 
Anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## dippingatoe

I have only been doing this a year now, but I have parked in lots of different places and felt pretty well fine everywhere from the tops of bare mountains to inner city Gateshead, I do have a very large dog with me so that probably helps.  

We all read in the papers about the things which go wrong, so obviously bad things can and do happen, but often I feel that the old saying _There is nothing to fear but fear itself_ is the maxim I shall try to live by.

Since Christmas - hotel carpark, industrial estate in Black Country, roadside in Stourbridge, friends field in Stourport, pub carpark at Llangynwyn (wonderful New Year with the Mari Lwyd), bit of waste ground on way to Cardiff.  Today tucked up in Cardiff Caravan Park with nice EU, mind you it is £25 a night for me and the dog!  

Was intending to go round the castle, but it has been throwing it down.  Still its giving me a bit of time to try and get last years journal entries up to date, and I have just started working on a new WordPress Blog.  Not going v. well at present, but this is the link if it does get going  The World Is My Lobster – The continuing travels of Thebus Phoebe and me.


----------



## gaz2387

Polar Bear said:


> n brown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two's a couple threes a GANG!!! and they will find you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite sure what to say to that...
Click to expand...


----------

